# DeWalt DW616/618 question



## shopsmithtom (Aug 7, 2009)

I recently acquired a very cheap dw618 that needs some help. I've rebuild a lot of larger power tools but as of yet, not a router, so I'm looking for a little guidance before I crack this one open.

I know it needs bearings & have done them on other tools, so my only question here is: is there anything out of the ordinary or unique to routers that I should know in changing them out? (no need to to say, "don't use cheap bearings"...I know better on that issue)

Next, and maybe this needs to be addressed first before I spend time on bearings, when it runs, I'm hearing a significant internal noise that sounds like electrical sparking/arcing.
I looked at the brushes & they appear good. Haven't pulled out the armature & cleaned anything yet. 
Any thoughts on this? 
Thanks.


----------



## shopsmithtom (Aug 7, 2009)

*Router rebuild question*

I just posted a thread titled "DeWalt DW616/618 question" and it occurred to me that it really was a more general question on router rebuilding so I'm adding this to refer any non Dewalt person who is savvy on rebuilding for their help as well.

There might be a way to link these up, but I just don't know how.

So I welcome anyone with technical expertise in general to jump in. Thanks.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

They've had countless problems blowing their VS toroids. I'd be looking for (if they exist) the VS electronics that don't fail under load. The 616 is not a VS.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are variations in how they come apart but other than that changing bearings is about the same as for any other tool. I'm not sure about the other noises. Maybe you'll see something when it comes apart.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tom please keep us updated on what you find and how you fix it. Might help the rest of us.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

shopsmithtom said:


> I just posted a thread titled "DeWalt DW616/618 question" and it occurred to me that it really was a more general question on router rebuilding so I'm adding this to refer any non Dewalt person who is savvy on rebuilding for their help as well.
> 
> There might be a way to link these up, but I just don't know how.
> 
> So I welcome anyone with technical expertise in general to jump in. Thanks.


see if any of this helps...























.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*More...*

DeWalt DW618 bearing replacement - MySaw


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick you are just full of it. > Information that is. Well done.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> Stick you are just full of it. > Information that is. Well done.


I get that a lot...
the full of it that is...


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

I had a similar noise / sparking problem so I replaced the bearings and brushes in mine. Fairly straight forward operation, it solved the problem however I was only able to get the bearing (at the collet end) off. I did have a puller - no luck, but didn't want to try heat. I stopped before I did more damage. No matter, it must have been the bearing I replaced.


----------



## shopsmithtom (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I'll post any useful progress as it happens.


----------

